# Genetics - odd coloured cat



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What do you think the colour of this cat is?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no clue, but what an interesting marking pattern.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't know but has an evil look on its face


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought he just kind of looked miserable. I almost commented, but then figured it was just a bad picture (or told myself that, since there's nothing I can do about it if he is miserable.)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its a kitty that needs a new home.Its like the opposite to a cp.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if he has Vitiligo.
It's more common in dogs than cats, but those areas of the body are usually the first places.










Note the slightly misty/roaned appearance of the lighter parts, similar to the cat.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

It is lovely. 

Are they asking a silly price for it because of it's 'rare' colouring.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm wondering if he had Vitiligo.


someone else said this..what is that?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> It is lovely.
> 
> Are they asking a silly price for it because of it's 'rare' colouring.


no jo.This is the posting.

Tigra desperately needs home, her owner is very sick in hospital and will not return to Kitty. Kitty is 8 years old, she was very realm with his mistress. Unfortunately life so worked out, now she was alone. Kitty is beautiful and true to the estates. Calm, graceful and graceful. Spayed, today has been vaccinated. Very politely behaved at the vet. His whole life was alone with a man, pining for him very much. For a few days, someone else in the family he was going to Kitty and her dokarmiał but soon and will have to leave. Very please D or DS, we do not want to went to the shelter. We are committed to meet the costs of food and any veterinary care from our doctor.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> I'm wondering if he has Vitiligo.
> It's more common in dogs than cats, but those areas of the body are usually the first places.
> 
> 
> ...


wow what causes this


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> someone else said this..what is that?


It's an inherited condition that causes some of the pigment cells to die off - 
Vitiligo | Dermatology for Animals - Part 1


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Pigment loss?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> It's an inherited condition that causes some of the pigment cells to die off -
> Vitiligo | Dermatology for Animals - Part 1


Thankyou,feeling good at my guess now at pigment loss.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't Michael Jackson have that?

Anyway, poor kitty. It's so sad when someone dies and leaves a pet with few options but the shelter.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous _ I just showed D and said 'look he's a back-to-front colourpoint'

Opposite was the word I was looking for.... :blush:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mcwillow said:


> he's gorgeous _ i just showed d and said 'look he's a back-to-front colourpoint'
> 
> opposite was the word i was looking for.... :blush:


lmao :d:d:d


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is is posted in England, though, as the poster is obviously not English
No good if posted abroad really


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I wondered if it was for real, the advert is very bad English so wondered if it was some sort of scam and I wondered if the photo was photo shopped as the left front paw looks to be cut too straight where the black meets the white, it looks like the paw has been cut from another pic and pasted on,the tail looked like it was from another photo too... but maybe it's just me being suspicious.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> I wondered if it was for real, the advert is very bad English so wondered if it was some sort of scam and I wondered if the photo was photo shopped as the left front paw looks to be cut too straight where the black meets the white, it looks like the paw has been cut from another pic and pasted on,the tail looked like it was from another photo too... but maybe it's just me being suspicious.


not sure heres more pics


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww beautiful cat i so hope he/she finds a lovely home soon ,i had heard of this condition in humans but had no idea animals were also sufferers


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't got a clue but I do like the way it looks. I hope it's not causing the kitty any skin issues though if it's vitiligo or some other condition like that.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

dagny0823 said:


> Didn't Michael Jackson have that?


Yes, a unique variant of it that also made his features become increasingly european


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This page shows how the colour changed for a particular cat as it aged. Never seen it on a cat until this thread but there are some examples out there. I guess you just need to keep it out of bright sun if it doesn't have much pigment.

http://www.thecatsite.com/t/252910/tweed-cat


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

There's a Polish word in that advert so if it's here in the UK it's written by a polish person-looks like they used google translate to write it.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

ForeverHome said:


> Yes, a unique variant of it that also made his features become increasingly european


:lol: :lol: :lol: Just caught up with this thread and this really did make me chuckle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

In mice we have siamese and reverse siamese. I'm wondering if it's some kind of reverse colourpoint.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MLB said:


> In mice we have siamese and reverse siamese. I'm wondering if it's some kind of reverse colourpoint.


Oh wow,thats great,thanx for sharing.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MLB said:


> In mice we have siamese and reverse siamese. I'm wondering if it's some kind of reverse colourpoint.


I do think he has vitiligo - sadly, not a new colour mutation (unless you bred vitiligo cats to other vitiligo cats, if you found another one).

I have seen photos of Belgian Shepherd Groenendael dogs with vitiligo on the breed related groups, and they look exactly like this guy which is why I spotted it straight away.

It IS inherited but takes so long to develop, and is random, plus there may be other physical effects not visible.... not a good idea to reproduce it on purpose in dogs or cats (long lived animals), it may not affect mice as much as they are very short-lived in comparison.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! What unusual colouring: a photo negative of a colourpoint!
Does the condition have any other health implications aside from pigmentation?


----------

